# Military Call Set in display case.



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Here's the military call set displayed in a shadow box.........






​​




​​
and that's where these will stay.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Very nice looking Mike, I like the idea of putting them in a case. I need to get to work on my own set.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks PW,I need to work on the photos though. I need to get my good camera out and not use the everyday camera for this. It just will not focus past the glass.


----------



## Model97shooter (Mar 2, 2013)

That looks really nice!!!


----------



## Model97shooter (Mar 2, 2013)

220Swift, any new "vintage" calls lately??


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Good work Mike and Ed. Very cool set of calls there.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That looks great Mike. It really makes them pop.


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Those calls look great in the shadow box. Wonder how they would look against an American Flag background.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Nice display case for a great set of calls.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Jonbnks, I like that idea of a flag in the background, I may just try that on my set. Thanks for the idea !


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

That is a beautiful set display, definitely a collectors edition.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Model97shooter said:


> 220Swift, any new "vintage" calls lately??


There have been several, I'm working on write ups and pictures.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Jonbnks said:


> Those calls look great in the shadow box. Wonder how they would look against an American Flag background.


I looked for material with small American flags on it, Hobby Lobby did not have any.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Those are awesome Mike ! :thumbsup:


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks everyone! I couldn't be happier with both the calls and the display.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Looks great Mike a set of calls to be proud for sure! Ed did a great job on them.


----------

